# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride

## Chainsaw Kitten

<span style="color:#CC0000">I believe most of you will know the drug in the title. It&#39;s an antihistamine I believe, and brings on many soporiphic qualities. In my case, it knocks me out stone cold.

Being an insomniac, I often try things to help me sleep. Diphen is something I use in very particularly nasty cases.

I want you all to be aware of how dangerous and damaging this drug can be. Don&#39;t let the fact that it&#39;s sold over the counter deceive you. It can greatly damage the distribution of serotonin and when used often or in large doses absolutely bring you down to your knees. 

Do not abuse it. I warn you.

Now, whenever I take this bundle of joy I have the most incredible dreams. Incredible does not even describe it. They are fantastic beyond belief&#33;

Vivid and pure to the point of squealing. 

I have a night full of dreams I remember to a pinpoint. Half of the time they&#39;re lucid&#33;

It&#39;s worth a try once or twice... just don&#39;t get carried away. You can get the stuff at any pharmacy... but beware.</span>

----------


## Ev

Whoa, this looks promising. The long list of side effects is pretty bad though. 

In the wikipedia article on the drug I found the following passage. 




> People who consume a high recreational dose can possibly find themself in a hallucination which places them in a familar situation with people and friends and rooms they know, while in reality being in a totally different setting[/b]



I have experienced this side effect from mixing many "brain" type drugs together before taking exams and crashing after the exam.
 I can describe the experience as - I totally lost any recollection of the surroundings and the fact that I&#39;m in bed. Instead I found myself at other places doing other stuff, sometimes talking to people. The next seconds the confusion settled in - I realized that I wasnt really there and tried to recall where I was. This shifted me back to being in bed (not sure if it was real or not). A few minutes later the sequence repeated, except this time I couldnt recall where I originally was and instead I shifted to another setting. After a few attempts I landed back in bed. 
The effect, although very interesting was not stable/strong enough to produce lucidity. I&#39;ve achieved it several times with various combinations of supplements, once with as little as B6 (or b complex, I dont remember) Pill, a gingko biloba pill and a can of pepsi.  I&#39;ve attributed this experience to improved awareness while being extremely tired (AKA after taking an 8.30 am common exam and not sleeping half the night before).  

The point is - if this pill can really induce this state and make it at least twice as stable/strong as the one that i&#39;ve experienced it would be possible to shift between the scenes until full lucidity settles in.

----------


## long jetty

Is this the drug people use recreationally yo be literally put into a dream state? So they unaware which reality is real but are still fully consiouss?

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

<span style="font-family:Book Antiqua">It is generally not used recreationally, except for a meer few. It can be if wisely and not excessively, mind you. 

I have had similar "delirious" effects whilst on this drug. I keep imagining myself in different places, with different people, for different reasons... entire new realities in my waking state. These require no visualisations at all. They are simply feelings and conversations in my mind. It is simply done to from this state enter into a lucid dream. That is the appeal.

It works so well because these effects are not even sleep-like. They are very easy to distinguish from a dream state and therefore since they are so radically different... the transition is more plausible. It&#39;s difficult to explain but if you take it you&#39;ll understand.</span>

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

It sounds interesting, but I&#39;d rather stick to inducing dreams naturally, thanks.

What I want to know is, can you even say that? Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride? Is it even possible for a human mouth to sputter out those two words?

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

dye-phen-hi-dra-mine hi-dro-clo-ride

Simple enough, yes?

----------


## Torcher

I&#39;ve used the stuff before. Lots. The dreams are usually spot-on, hyper-detail-deep-sleep-like-you&#39;re-dead dreams. When going to sleep on this stuff, the hypnagogic imagery is completely insane, like watching a very unorganized movie. Too much can make you feel sick, and you can potentially be bothered by some unusual hallucinations, but no demons chasing you or any of that frightening stuff. The most common effect I&#39;ve noticed is that I hear people talking or music in another room when there is none. It gives you mad cottonmouth, so preparing for that is necessary.

If you&#39;ve never done this junk before, use LOW DOSES to start of and find your sweet spot. Taking too much of this shit right off the bat could land you in the ER.

::NOTE- never had that many, or any (though I could be wrong), LDs by using this drug::

SIDE EFFECTS: potential heart palpitations, inability to focus mentally, speech incapacitated at high doses, blue flashes in the visual field, clumsiness, altered hearing (frequent non-invasive auditory hallucinations), perhaps mild stomach discomfort at high doses, hangover if sleep lasts less than 6-8 hours. -severe drymouth-

----------


## ShYne123

hey&#33; I just hurt my shoulder really bad on my way to bed.
So i grabbed some tylenol PM (its second ingrediant is this thread name) lol
SO i took alot of it, Lol ill wrote if anything diff happens.

----------


## ShYne123

NO dream recall.

----------


## Ev

This stuff works wonders.

- First night 100mg + multivitamins, no recall

-Second night -  50 mg + 1mg melatonin + multivitamins. First 4.5 hrs - no recall, then amazing HI which I could control (look around in HI) for about 20 min, then 4 LDs back to back.

----------


## carlhungis

So I decided to read up on this, thinking that it was some exotic substance.  Only to find out that it is benadryl.  I will take benadryl from time to time to help me sleep and I have never noticed any type of enhanced dreaming.  It does tend to make me feel like a zombie the next day if taken in any type of large dose though.

----------


## ViSions

What exactly is an antihistamine, what does it do?

----------


## pablo

> So I decided to read up on this, thinking that it was some exotic substance.  Only to find out that it is benadryl.  I will take benadryl from time to time to help me sleep and I have never noticed any type of enhanced dreaming.  It does tend to make me feel like a zombie the next day if taken in any type of large dose though.
> [/b]



Yea i have the same results with it (NO DREAM RECALL AND NO LUCID DREAMS)

----------


## Adanac

> What exactly is an antihistamine, what does it do?
> [/b]



 An antihistamine is a type of drug used to repress allergic reactions, and such. Used for some rashes and when you are coated with bug bites.

----------


## Ev

You may have no recall cause this stuff suppresses REM for some period followed by an REM rebound. Kinda like alcohol So if you dont sleep long enough you will not experience the REM rebound. This time will depend on the dosage, stomach content, individual tolerances, other medications, etc etc...  
^that&#39;s just a theory though...

----------


## Ev

Sry for the second post. This wouldnt be emphasized if I edit my previous post.

The LDs I got tonight were 95-100% drug induced. I know what a drug induced lucid dream feels like. 
The HI appeared instantly and was already full color/full screen. It was so unexpected that I thought I was having a premonition or something. I could shift my perspective in the image and it didnt fade/change for quite some time and then turned straight into a dream.

The single ridiculously long dream contained multiple episodes. I can count at least 5 pretty long ones, 4 were lucid.
The shifts between episodes were instant - everything was different and I had to do another RC to become lucid. 

The imagery in the dreams was quite bizzare - I saw unicorns (wtf?), car headlights shining light with realistic reflections, but with no cars attached just floating in the streets (invisible cars?), an ancient city where I was a king, etc. 

There was a random urge to make a reality check and increased awareness.

----------


## Aesir

This sounds very promising, but I&#39;m not really one to mess around with drugs.  Can always get some adverse side effects...

----------


## carlhungis

> Sry for the second post. This wouldnt be emphasized if I edit my previous post.
> 
> The LDs I got tonight were 95-100% drug induced. I know what a drug induced lucid dream feels like. 
> The HI appeared instantly and was already full color/full screen. It was so unexpected that I thought I was having a premonition or something. I could shift my perspective in the image and it didnt fade/change for quite some time and then turned straight into a dream.
> 
> The single ridiculously long dream contained multiple episodes. I can count at least 5 pretty long ones, 4 were lucid.
> The shifts between episodes were instant - everything was different and I had to do another RC to become lucid. 
> 
> The imagery in the dreams was quite bizzare - I saw unicorns (wtf?), car headlights shining light with realistic reflections, but with no cars attached just floating in the streets (invisible cars?), an ancient city where I was a king, etc. 
> ...




How much did you take?

----------


## pablo

> Sry for the second post. This wouldnt be emphasized if I edit my previous post.
> 
> The LDs I got tonight were 95-100% drug induced. I know what a drug induced lucid dream feels like. 
> The HI appeared instantly and was already full color/full screen. It was so unexpected that I thought I was having a premonition or something. I could shift my perspective in the image and it didnt fade/change for quite some time and then turned straight into a dream.
> 
> The single ridiculously long dream contained multiple episodes. I can count at least 5 pretty long ones, 4 were lucid.
> The shifts between episodes were instant - everything was different and I had to do another RC to become lucid. 
> 
> The imagery in the dreams was quite bizzare - I saw unicorns (wtf?), car headlights shining light with realistic reflections, but with no cars attached just floating in the streets (invisible cars?), an ancient city where I was a king, etc. 
> ...




or more importantly what did you take?

----------


## Aesir

Read the 1st page...





> This stuff works wonders.
> 
> - First night 100mg + multivitamins, no recall
> 
> -Second night -  50 mg + 1mg melatonin + multivitamins. First 4.5 hrs - no recall, then amazing HI which I could control (look around in HI) for about 20 min, then 4 LDs back to back.
> [/b]

----------


## Ev

This didnt work the second time, but that could be cause I was exhausted from sunday activity and didnt really try. The dreams were super realistic though...

----------


## Howie

Are we talking about  Benadryl?
Which is for allergic reactions.

Like taking antibiotics too often, your body may not work efficiently on its own if this product is used haphazardly.

I&#39;m starting to itch.  ::shock::

----------

